# 18" radius question



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

I need to know why on a layout kit I am building there is a 6" straight track in the middle of an 18" radius curve?

Don't get me wrong I think it's a great idea I have just never saw this before.

Joe


----------



## morgun 30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just a guess, but the 6'' piece would allow you to put another curve inside, or it could simply be that standard plywood is 8' x 4' and this makes your layout larger and fills the space you have. Then again, I could be completely wrong.:dunno:


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

It is the river pass and there are 3 curves so you are probably right .
The second curve has a 3" straight section also.

I was hopeing it was to ease the 18" radius curve I would think it would help in that regard.

Joe


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Joe,
Unfortunetly, the radius stays the same just with a straight piece in it! You mentioned three curves and a 3" piece, that would keep the layout from being a perfect triangle.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That is to help you remove a reverse S curve...the bane of unwary modelers. It allows the couplers to straighten out before entering the next curve to avoid derailments. With body mounted couplers especially, the couplers would literally be pushing against each other in the curve, forcing the car off the rails. It's one of the reasons toy sets mount them on the trucks, this allows for that somewhat, making the couplers center on the rails more when following the curves.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

*18" Radius Curves*



gator do 65 said:


> Joe,
> Unfortunetly, the radius stays the same just with a straight piece in it! You mentioned three curves and a 3" piece, that would keep the layout from being a perfect triangle.


Hi
My apologies for not explaining it right.

It is the River Pass I said 3 curves what I should have said is 3 ovals the outer curves both sides has a 6" straight track the middle one has a 3" straight ,the inner none.


Joe


----------



## Rockster (Mar 26, 2014)

*18" Radius Curves*



shaygetz said:


> That is to help you remove a reverse S curve...the bane of unwary modelers. It allows the couplers to straighten out before entering the next curve to avoid derailments. With body mounted couplers especially, the couplers would literally be pushing against each other in the curve, forcing the car off the rails. It's one of the reasons toy sets mount them on the trucks, this allows for that somewhat, making the couplers center on the rails more when following the curves.


Hi

My apologies for not explaining right I have to remember not everyone is familiar with the Woodland Scenics River Pass Kit.


It is the River Pass I said 3 curves what I should have said is 3 ovals the outer curves both sides has a 6" straight track the middle one has a 3" straight ,the inner none.

Joe


----------

